# SWT: Meldung-Subclassing not allowed



## apfelsine (20. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht, wieso man in SWT sowas nicht
machen kann:


```
public class MenuBar extends Menu
{
...
}
```
ich bekomme da immer die Meldung Subclassing not allowed
mache ich irgendwas falsch? brauche ich noch irgend
welche anderen Vorbereitungen bevor ich das machen
kann oder geht das wirklich nicht?

gruß
apfelsine


----------



## Knoxx (20. Dez 2004)

In SWT ist subclassing nur an bestimmten vordefinierten Punkten erlaubt. Daher ist es nicht ohne weiteres erlaubt ein widget zu erweitern. Dazu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Du überschreibst die Methode "checkSubclass()". Diese Methode überprüft normalerweise ob eine Klasse vererbt werden darf oder nicht.

2) Du machst kein extend, sondern "bastelst was drumrum": http://www.cs.umanitoba.ca/~eclipse/9-Custom.pdf

Gruß,
Knoxx


----------



## apfelsine (20. Dez 2004)

alles klar,
danke
:-D


----------

